# Getting ready to pull the trigger...



## Bengoshi2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've decided to go with the CSS Quartet12 / Trio12 subwoofer/pr kit (with the 500w Bash option). My sole question is whether or not to get a Reckhorn B-1 at the same time. I'm trying to keep the total cost for this sub under $500, but the B-1 seems too good to pass up at the kit price (only an additional $30). 

I can't have any "nasty room-nodeses" (the precious hateses those).

I know I could go with the HPSA500 amp for peq, but I've read too many posts where those amps hum (besides the Bash 500 + the B-1 is cheaper).

Thanks in advance,
Bengoshi2000


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Norm, good choice. I've been looking at this as an option for a friend as well. What exactly is your question? To get the B-1 or not or whether to get it initially? If you're decided on the B-1 get it as a kit since it will save you a ton of money.

What is the layout of your room like? Size?


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm trying to decide whether or not I need the B-1 (getting it initially is probably the only option).

My room is more particularly described *here*.


----------



## Bengoshi2000 (Sep 19, 2009)

The trigger has been pulled. I decided to splurge for the B-1.

Keep your eyes open for the build thread (that will include some of my design ideas).

Peace!
Bengoshi2000


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There's no need for a B1 with the TRIO12 subwoofer kit. The Bash amp has a specific Hi pass filter and boost combination that maximizes the subs output.


----------

